# God's beloved daughter



## s.rob1993

Hello,

I was wondering if someone could please help me with translating "God's beloved daughter" to Hebrew?

Thank you so much in advance for any help.


----------



## JaiHare

s.rob1993 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please help me with translating "God's beloved daughter" to Hebrew?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for any help.


There are a few ways to do this. I would suggest this one:

בת האלוהים היקרה_
bat ha-elohim ha-ykara_.

You could also say בתו היקרה של אלוהים (_bito ha-ykara shel elohim_). There are a few other ways as well. Perhaps someone else can contribute their weight on which is the more acceptable. It's a strange phrase in Hebrew, though. We don't normally talk about God having sons or daughters, though it's quite common among Christians, I guess. 

Yonah


----------



## s.rob1993

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your post.


----------



## eshcar

JaiHare said:


> There are a few ways to do this. I would suggest this one:
> 
> בת האלוהים היקרה
> _bat ha-elohim ha-ykara_.
> 
> You could also say בתו היקרה של אלוהים (_bito ha-ykara shel elohim_). There are a few other ways as well. Perhaps someone else can contribute their weight on which is the more acceptable. It's a strange phrase in Hebrew, though. We don't normally talk about God having sons or daughters, though it's quite common among Christians, I guess.
> 
> Yonah


 
Hmmm, בת האלוהים היקרה could work here, but why not opt for a more litteral translation? - 
בת האלוהים האהובה
(bat ha-elohim ha-ahuva)
בתו האהובה של אלוהים/האל
(bito ha-ahuva shel elohim/ha-el)

besides, בתו היקרה של אלוהים sounds to me a little like the header of a letter:
Dear daughter of God...


----------



## JaiHare

eshcar said:


> Hmmm, בת האלוהים היקרה could work here, but why not opt for a more litteral translation? -
> בת האלוהים האהובה
> (bat ha-elohim ha-ahuva)
> בתו האהובה של אלוהים/האל
> (bito ha-ahuva shel elohim/ha-el)
> 
> besides, בתו היקרה של אלוהים sounds to me a little like the header of a letter:
> Dear daughter of God...


True that.  So, might we agree on this?:

בתו האהובה של אלוהים
_bito ha-ahuva shel elohim_

Yours,
JaiHare

P.S. Thanks for your contribution on the other thread, too.


----------



## eshcar

yep, בתו האהובה של אלוהים sounds good to me


----------



## Mjolnir

eshcar said:


> בתו האהובה של אלוהים sounds good to me too


----------



## s.rob1993

Thank you all so much.  I wanted this because I am currently going through the absolute darkest hour of my life and I wanted something to remind me that through it all, no matter who might not love me, that I am God's beloved daughter.  Again thank you for all your help.


----------



## JaiHare

s.rob1993 said:


> Thank you all so much.  I wanted this because I am currently going through the absolute darkest hour of my life and I wanted something to remind me that through it all, no matter who might not love me, that I am God's beloved daughter.  Again thank you for all your help.


s.rob1993, do be encouraged. You are not a nobody. Whoever or wherever you are, you are somebody.


----------

